# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Ndihme nxenesve ne lidhje me gramatiken e gjuhes shqipe

## sadete71

. Nënvizoni pjesët e nënrenditura te kësaj fjalie,duke treguar edhe llojin e saj:
1. Tregtari  u afrua edhe më,aq sa u ndesh me  bërryl me prishtinasin
(lloji:...........................................  .............)


2. Ne fjalinë e poshtëshënuar gjeni përbërësit kryesor te saj.
2. Te gjithë studentet qëndronin te heshtur përpara profesorit te tyre.
a)................................................  .............................................
b)................................................  .......................................
.......................


3. Nënvizoni foljen kallëzuese te fjalisë se poshtë shënuar.Tregoni llojin duke u bazuar ne kuptimin e saj,i dhe identifikoni Pjesëzën qe mundëson ketë ndërtim:

3. Te rrinë atje si te varfër,mos e dhente Perëndia!

Folja kaluese:...............................
Lloji sipas kuptimit..........................
Pjesëza.........................................


4.Ne fjalitë e mëposhtme nënvizoni me një vij grupet emërore dhe me dy vija grupet foljore:
4. Autobusi i lindjes po ngjitej ne një rrafshnaltë. Djaloshi me flokët e prere nxori kokën ne dritare.
Sytë e  lodhur nga pagjumësia i  shndriten nga dashuria dhe përmallimi. Përpara shtriheshin viset plot
bukuri te atdheut.

5. Ndërtoni një fraze me ndihmën e një pjesëze mohuese+pjesore:

5 ..................................................  .....................................


6. Shkruaj një  fjali te përberë me bashkërenditje shtuese.

6.................................................  ..............................



7. Shënoni dy fjali  ne te cilat rrethanori shprehet ne ndajfolje. Nënvizoni  rrethanorin.
a)................................................  .............................................
b)................................................  .............................................

8. Trego se ne cilën mënyre  janë te përdorura foljet  pjesës te  nënrenditura te fjalive te poshtëshënuara(nënvizo pjesën e nënrenditur):
a) Edhe sikur te kish nxitur,nuk do te mbaronte pune(.........................................)
b) Genci ndonëse mësoj shume,nuk u lodh (............................................)
c)Sado i ri qofsh, për atdheun duhet te sakrifikosh(...................................)


9. Shënoni një fjali ne te cilën kryefjala shprehet  me një grup emëror(
dhe me pas te njëjtin grup emëror ne një fjali tjetër zëvendësoni atë me një grup vetor 

..................................................  ..................................................  ...........


Ju lutem me ndihmoni nese mundeni sa me shpejte!

----------


## sadete71

Nuk jam me shendet mire, vajza ime ka provim ne fakultet e nese mundeni me ndihmoni ne pergjigjen e ketyre pyetjeve me larte!

----------


## mia@

[. Nënvizoni pjesët e nënrenditura te kësaj fjalie,duke treguar edhe llojin e saj:
1. Tregtari  u afrua edhe më,aq sa u ndesh me  bërryl me prishtinasin
(lloji:...........................................  .............)


2. Ne fjalinë e poshtëshënuar gjeni përbërësit kryesor te saj.
2. Te gjithë studentet qëndronin [U]te heshtur [/U]përpara profesorit te tyre.
a)..kryefjale e shprehur me togfjalesh.,kallzuesi,rrethanor menyre,rrethanor vendi,percaktor...................................  ..................................................  .....
b)................................................  .......................................
.......................


3. Nënvizoni foljen kallëzuese te fjalisë se poshtë shënuar.Tregoni llojin duke u bazuar ne kuptimin e saj,i dhe identifikoni Pjesëzën qe mundëson ketë ndërtim:

3. Te rrinë atje si te varfër,mos e dhente Perëndia!

Folja kaluese:...............................
Lloji sipas kuptimit..........................
Pjesëza.......................................


4.Ne fjalitë e mëposhtme nënvizoni me një vij grupet emërore dhe me dy vija grupet foljore:
4. Autobusi i lindjes po ngjitej ne një rrafshnaltë.
Djaloshi me flokët e prere nxori kokën ne dritare.
Sytë e  lodhur nga pagjumësia i  shndriten nga dashuria dhe përmallimi. Përpara shtriheshin viset plot
bukuri te atdheut.

5. Ndërtoni një fraze me ndihmën e një pjesëze mohuese+pjesore:

5 .......Lulet nuk kane celur akoma.............................................  ..................................


6. Shkruaj një  fjali te përberë me bashkërenditje shtuese.

6.Nertila. eshte jo vetem e bukur por edhe shume kengetare e mire..............................................  ...............................



7. Shënoni dy fjali  ne te cilat rrethanori shprehet ne ndajfolje. Nënvizoni  rrethanorin.
a)............Vajza e vogel mbaroi shpejt  detyrat dhe doli ne oborr.............................................  ...................................
b).Neser do iki ..ne Tirane............................................  ..............................................

8. Trego se ne cilën mënyre  janë te përdorura foljet  pjesës te  nënrenditura te fjalive te poshtëshënuara(nënvizo pjesën e nënrenditur):
a) Edhe sikur te kish nxitur,nuk do te mbaronte pune(.........................................)
b) Genci ndonëse mësoj shume,nuk u lodh (............................................)
c)Sado i ri qofsh, për atdheun duhet te sakrifikosh(...................................)


9. Shënoni një fjali ne te cilën kryefjala shprehet  me një grup emëror(
dhe me pas te njëjtin grup emëror ne një fjali tjetër zëvendësoni atë me një grup vetor 

..Nx e klases sime po organizojne nje recital.....Ata po organizojne nje recital...........................................  ..................................................  .............


Ju lutem me ndihmoni nese mundeni sa me shpejte![/QUOTE]

Shpresoj mos te kem bere shume gabime se kam qene shkeputur goxha nga sintaksa dhe morfologjia e gjuhes shqipe. :Lulja3:

----------


## sadete71

Dea 07, Ju falenderoje per kohen qe keni ndare per mua dhe per pergjigjet qe keni dhene!

----------


## mia@

Asgje.E pakta qe mund te bejme per njeri -tjetrin.Na ben mire nje rifreskim njohurish se kemi zene ndryshk nga gjuha shqipe.Suksese ne Provim.

----------


## [Perla]

> *1. Nënvizoni pjesët e nënrenditura te kësaj fjalie,duke treguar edhe llojin e saj:*
> 
> 1. Tregtari  u afrua edhe më,aq sa u ndesh me  bërryl me prishtinasin
> 
> (lloji: pjese e nenrenditur rrjedhimore)
> 
> 
> *2. Ne fjalinë e poshtëshënuar gjeni përbërësit kryesor te saj.*
> 
> ...


Dea i bera disa plotesime postimit tend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Dea i bera disa plotesime postimit tend


Rofsh.Nja dy pyetje i kisha lene pergjysme.Mbase i hyjne ne pune te tjereve ,se ajo qe hapi temen do kete mbaruar pune. :Lulja3:

----------


## [Perla]

Prandaj i bera plotesimet , me idene qe mund te ndihmoja persona te tjere  :buzeqeshje:

----------

